# Pro Armor Anarchy Tires



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Has anybody ran these tires before? I seen a picture of them on Instagram and was surprised I havent heard of them before. Weight is not bad, like a pound heavier than a silverback, 40 lbs for a 30x9x14.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

never heard of them. They look a little like a Radial outlaw on Steroids.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Well when I first seen them I thought it looked like a radial Silverback (if they made one)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

see.....


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

I was agreeing; I thought the tread pattern looked like a Silverback and the actual tread looked like a outlaw radial...silverback radial


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like it should get the job done. I'd go for it.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

I think so too, I would love to see a review on them. I have not found even one.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would try them
wander what the $$ will be compared to SBs an laws


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

$230 they have been out for a pretty good while now.

Anarchy 14" Tire Pro Armor


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

think i will stick with my ole laws thats more than i paid for the 315-70-17 tire im running on my truck


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish somebody would post a review


----------

